# The only good Cane Toad



## andyscott (Jul 13, 2008)

IS A DEAD ONE.
Im disturbed by the increase in Cane Toad numbers, on my last trip north.
On my trips in the past, Id catch and kill 2 or 3 a night.
On this last trip, it was no effort to catch and kill up to 15 a night and that was just around my mates house, with a torch.


----------



## justbrad (Jul 13, 2008)

Good work! if only every victorian killed a quota when they come up here!!


----------



## missllama (Jul 13, 2008)

ewww frog guts would put me off eating thats grose andy lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 13, 2008)

I used to catch them the night before, let them out from under a basket the next morning....grab a coffee, sit on the veranda..........and shoot em with a .22 mag :lol: (hey, I'm easily entertained and don't condone any form of cruelty! )

Any reduction in toad numbers is a blessing!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

*I have a pet one........*

He takes care of my coins:

View attachment 57550


----------



## oddball (Jul 13, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> He takes care of my coins:
> 
> View attachment 57550



Argh that thing is CREEPY! Especially with the woogly eyes!


----------



## andyscott (Jul 13, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I used to catch them the night before, let them out from under a basket the next morning....grab a coffee, sit on the veranda..........and shoot em with a .22 mag :lol: (hey, I'm easily entertained and don't condone any form of cruelty! )
> 
> Any reduction in toad numbers is a blessing!


That is Gold Moosenoose :lol:


> ewww frog guts would put me off eating thats grose andy lol


LMAO, hope you enjoyed your dinner Lana.


> mazzaandbradGood work! if only every victorian killed a quota when they come up here!!


I get an obsession when im up north, I See Toad, I Kill Toad.

It amazes me how small they are as toadlets, here is a pick of a baby Cane Toad.
Note the size of it compared to the grains of sand.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 13, 2008)

Good on ya mate, glad a few other people are helping to control these pests.
When we go out to a park, we find those little baby ones and they're that small we can squish them in between our fingers (with gloves on of course).

Again, good on ya for helping out!

cheers
Trouble


----------



## missllama (Jul 13, 2008)

andyscott said:


> That is Gold Moosenoose :lol:
> 
> LMAO, hope you enjoyed your dinner Lana.
> .




spag andy

and yes i was rather put off by it i kept thinking of frog mushy guts


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

good on ya!!! When i go 2 QLD in a bout a year im lookin' forward 2 it


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 15, 2008)

nice job!!
one night me and my little cousin got 16 just under a small patch of trees in about 10 minutes
they were all only about 5-7cm, only got 2 biggish ones at about 10cm
Hate them!!
At least at my house weve got some keelbacks around to take care of the smaller ones


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 16, 2008)

on our last trip north i taught my son the pleasures of toad golf at grandmas .the next day he told the neighbours ,they said we were being cruel. if allfnq ers pleyed it would help reduce numbers


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 16, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> He takes care of my coins:
> 
> View attachment 57550



EW!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 16, 2008)

Good work.
When I find toads, i put them in liquid nitrogen, then play golf


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 16, 2008)

do you really think there is any point killing them, cane toads are here to stay.


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 16, 2008)

Where would you get liquid nitrogen from, trouser_snake6?

Good, hope they die. And Trouble, you don't need gloves. Fingers would JUST as well. It's funny how so many people freak out when I pick them up...


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 16, 2008)

if you havent loaded a toad up with firecrackers then you havent lived!


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol!

Grimbeny, what have you got to worry about? They're not in Sydney yet. Do you know what its like to lose family pets to them? To go outside and see beautiful wild snakes, dead, with a cane toad in their mouth?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah i know.Im lookin' forward to my trip 2 QLD.I might c some of u guys up there!!!!.And if we do lets go play toad golf!!!!
Wait why am i saying that caus i love frogs and toads,..........................................................................................well most.
(in the background) Yah,Splat,squish oh no mum's home.Quick get a broom."hey what's that smell".
Errr it is us trying to save Australia."from what" well CANE TOADS!" "don't tell me our whole holiday is going to be killin' toads.? yeah Mum of course it is going 2 be


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 16, 2008)

...?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

what are you talking 2 me Notechistiger.
That is what it will sound like when im in QLD


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 16, 2008)

I see...


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 16, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> He takes care of my coins:
> 
> View attachment 57550


 

HAHAHA i have one of those aswell, everyone gets creeped out its soo funny.. its actually quite good leather when it comes to holding your shrapnel 




Natles


----------



## jessb (Jul 16, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> do you really think there is any point killing them, cane toads are here to stay.


 
bit fatalistic isn't it?


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 16, 2008)

whats the easiest way to tell the difference between a cane toad and a frog that looks like one?


----------



## Armand (Jul 16, 2008)

lol good work.. cane toads should be shot they are increasing too fast.. wish i could go out and smash some with a golf club or something..


----------



## callith (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing beats a good game or toad golf with mates.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 16, 2008)

Can a Cane toad be used in the same way as a carp-ie fertiliser. Surely there's a business angle for someone up that way to collect them and turn them into plant food. I have read that several species of birds have figured(evolved) how to kill and eat them. The torresian crow and Black Kite apparentley flip them onto their backs and attack from the belly in.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 16, 2008)

jessb said:


> bit fatalistic isn't it?


 
Its not fatalistic at all ,can you name one species that has become so widespread which has been eradicated? The cane toad is here to stay however this doesnt necessarily mean we will get mass extinction of our native fauna. There is currently alot of research in this area, i suggest you take a look.


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 16, 2008)

> whats the easiest way to tell the difference between a cane toad and a frog that looks like one?


 
Danny.Boy, no Australian frog looks like a cane toad. Easiest way, frogs are smooth, toads are bumpy.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Jul 16, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Danny.Boy, no Australian frog looks like a cane toad. Easiest way, frogs are smooth, toads are bumpy.



There are quite a number of Australian frogs with "bumpy" skin! The best diagnostic features for Cane Toads would be the prominent bony ridge from the nose above the eye and the large parotid glands on the sides of the head. Small toads can be confused with native _Uperoleia _species however _Uperoleia _species have bright colours in the groin and back of the thighs. As much as I believe Cane Toads should be controlled I don't think they deserve the cruelty of being stuffed with firecrackers etc... :?


----------



## andyscott (Jul 16, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> do you really think there is any point killing them, cane toads are here to stay.


Yes I do belive that we should kill Cane Toads. If every person that saw a Toad knocked it on the head the numbers would drop noticeably.
People cant do much about the outback, but keeping the numbers down in the suburbs would be a good thing.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Grim, the things spawn by the thousand, individuals killing them does little to control them, the only thing that controls them atm is suitable habitat and amount of food available, they are common everywhere that has both of these. If you have th need to cull them, do it properly, it's not their fault they were bought here.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 19, 2008)

kill as many in your lifetime as you can and you will die happy . they were brought to our shores by people that knew no better [itsok they will only eat the cane beatle that we accidently introduced with the sugar cane] oops


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 19, 2008)

cane toads also hop alot differently to frogs, toads do little quick step hops ,and the frogs do graceful bounds........its a debate that wont end ,I have to agree with the likes of grim ,they are here to stay and untill something of a useful culling method is thought of, or our natives adjust to them ....we can only hope that their distructive wellbeing is put to a end soon, how ever I dont agree with being cruel to them,I myself do run them over but its one pop and they are dead...there have been some nights that I have ran over atleast 15 ---20 in a night ...but the good thing is I still have plenty of other frog species here as well so lucky its a win win situation ......


----------



## euphorion (Jul 20, 2008)

grim & redbelly, sure there isn't really much we can do about it. and i'm not condoning the more 'cruel' methods suggested here, but theres no reason why everyone doing just a little bit to reduce the toads numbers in anyway possible for the time being should not be utilised. as suggested before, having a pet die or seeing native fauna dead from toad poisoning is hearbreaking. and as far as i'm concerned, if there's one in or near my garden (near my family and pets) it will be swiftly removed and disposed of with a quick knock on the head. 

think about all the other species that have been introduced like cats that have gone feral, foxes and rabbits to name a few of the more charismatic critters. Are you suggesting that they are also "here to stay" and we should just let them have their fun with our fragile native fauna? last time i saw a wild bilby was over 2 years ago and it was just a common brown. last time i saw a fox was 2 months ago and i see rabbits and hares all the time.

comparitively, if we all took the attitude that you suggest (and by that i mean that each and every individual cannot actually make a pinch of difference in our world...) we'd be facing a pretty grim future (pardon the pun) the fewer mature adults around to breed each season the better, and the more people out there who want to reduce their numbers the better. unfortunately it has come to the stage where we have to make the decision that our native fauna is more valuable to us than the cane toad, thus, grad the dettol, freezer bags and your local taxedermist! ... nice keychain by the way


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 20, 2008)

They should pass a law that anyone who sees one of these should have to collect it and kill it.

If every single person up that end of Aus did this then surely we would be making some difference.


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 20, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> think about all the other species that have been introduced like cats that have gone feral, foxes and rabbits to name a few of the more charismatic critters. Are you suggesting that they are also "here to stay" and we should just let them have their fun with our fragile native fauna?



The biology of cats, foxes and rabbits is far better understood than that of the cane toad. Currently the only methods which have been succesful in controling them are scientificly researched species specific methods. These methods are also only effective to a point, we will never be rid of these pests within australia either. Im not suggesting that in the future a pest control method will not be developed and utilised for the toad but i cannot see how the odd herper going out of a night and killing 10 toads will have any impact whatsoever.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 21, 2008)

there are not many things scarier or more disgusting than putting your foot in a gumboot inhabited by a toad [cane ] . you dont know if its a toad or snake therefore scareing the #%$&* out of you , falling over twisting the unbooted ankle when landing on your mothers washing basket which is now in more bits than it was. then she drove me to the dr s where they both had a good time laughing at me . 
revenge !!, kill as many as i can before i die. it may be cruel but i know a lot of fnq ers that show more pitty for toads than aboriginals ,[no idont understand]


----------



## TonyPeacock (Jul 21, 2008)

*Toad fertiliser*



cracksinthepitch said:


> Can a Cane toad be used in the same way as a carp-ie fertiliser. Surely there's a business angle for someone up that way to collect them and turn them into plant food. I have read that several species of birds have figured(evolved) how to kill and eat them. The torresian crow and Black Kite apparentley flip them onto their backs and attack from the belly in.


 
Someone in Darwin did try this. I think it might have been Graeme Sawyer (who is now the Lord Mayor). I think they had some problems with the fermentation process - the smell would make concentrated carp stink smell like Chanel number 5. I think they might have had problems with the quantity as well - it's relatively easy to collect carp in the tonnes, but toads are more in the kilos. 

The Kimberley Toad Busters gas them and bury them. They collect them for any researchers that want them as well.


----------

